# powerhead problem



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

My 1983 Evinrude 40 hp has a leak from the cooling jacket gasket. So I pulled the powerhead to change the gasket. Anyway I guess the 26 yrs froze some bolts and 4 were broken (which explains why the motor was shaking the last time I used it). I think they are stainless. Can these be drilled out by a rookie or does a machine shop need to do it? Also there are two hair line cracks on the exhaust wall on the block. can these be welded? It is aluminum. The engine is worth less than $1000. WHat does it cost to get broken bolts removed from a shop?

Thanks


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Go to a shop with an EDM machine you will be glad you did ...


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Not knowing the health of the powerhead prior to teardown, IMO thats an awfully old motor to be investing in. You might do better by parting out the good stuff and putting it on another engine.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

The motor runs (ran) great and started right up. The compression was strong to the point that it hard hard for most people to pull start. I know I could replace the gasket and it would run fine now minus the broken bolt problem. I After looking at it I could JB weld the hairline cracks. Water was leaking from the gasket on the cooling jacket into the cowling. Water was not entering into the actual engines cylinders. Does anyone know of a reasonable shop in Jacksonville? 







   







 







You can see the crack on the top right corner and the threaded holes in the block 







  Thanks


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Tuff one to call. If you are sure you're not getting water into the combustion chamber then you can try to get the broken bolts out. If you have enough bolt sticking out try vise grips and a torch or drill and tap new ones. As far as the cracks, IMO I would grind them out a little and use a product called Devcon, its an epoxy with metal filings in it and is machinable when hard. I used it once on a 4cyl I/O cracked block and it worked for years. 

Good luck

Bob


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks guys the local machine shops want 50 to 150 per bolt depending on how stuck they are. Im going to give it a shot here. Cant put 500 into this motor.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this engine a 2 cylinder or 3 cyl.?

Here is where I get power heads.

http://www.southwestmarine.com/Dealers/Dealer_Section/dealer_johnson_evinrude_powerh.html

I have had very good results with their rebuilt powerheads, but they don't do the small 3 cylinders.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

